
How we conduct research at Niland - saucesamourai
http://www.blog.niland.io/how-we-conduct-research-at-niland/
======
skram
Nice work! I hear about these challenges in collaborating on research all the
time. Developing a platform like this is a significant investment for most
teams, and for many, the development and maintenance is a distraction from
their mission. The company I work for, Domino Data Lab, has a language/
algorithm-agnostic platform that solves for this. We have a trial for teams
who want to take a look and offer a free subscription for academic
institutions.

